# what to pair w/ these shoes?  [pic]



## mena22787 (Sep 9, 2010)

i just bought these and am having trouble thinking of different outfits for them

so far i've got dark skinny jeans and a blouse maybe but any other ideas?

they're dark brown with red green and yellow/orange straps


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Sep 10, 2010)

I think they'd be cute with a little black dress.  Or maybe even a shirt dress with a straight style of skirt.  For some reason, I keep thinking skinny jeans with a cowl neck sweater.


----------



## Junkie (Sep 12, 2010)

Khaki dress! 

Military style jacket with dark blue jeans and a beater or light tee underneath.

Beige pencil skirt with brown cardi

Trouser pants and button-up shirt.

I'm thinking safari chic or military inspired clothing. You could even try out an aztec style print top or romper - even a skirt. Gold, wooden beads for accessories.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm drawn to anything ethnic and out of personal bias-orange lol


----------



## Meisje (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm thinking a black dress, a white dress (as long as it's a white dress that's not too "pretty" but more edgy), any combo of denim and black or black and white, with an accessory to pop out the shoe colors, like a bright hairband or purse.


----------



## hotti82 (Sep 14, 2010)

i'd try them with a pinstriped pantsuit with a white blouse and vest; maybe add a fedora or with black stretch leggings and a belted blouse for a business type look...a khaki skirt and a blouse that picks up the subtle colors on the shoe would look cool too...you could totally rock a leather biker jacket and distressed jeans with them too...good find! xoxo


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 15, 2010)

Cute shoes! I personally think they can go with almost anything. I think they would shine with a little gold in your outfit... definitely an edgy shoe to give a softer look some variance. I like the idea of wearing them with a long boho maxi dress.... definitely a little khaki shirt dress. My personal preference would be to bring the green out of them... with an accent of gold on neutrals.


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Sep 15, 2010)

I think these would be great with most anything. Especially jewel tones. what about a purple tunic, and black leggings?


----------

